# Adjustable stands?



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone make them or is it something that makes no sense?:coocoo:


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

Nevermind..... I just found a whole truck load of 'em! I think I screwed my head on backwards today!onder:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi. If you need them tall and not expensive, these work very well (depends on how large your speakers are of course).

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/acce...onitor-stand-buy-1-get-1-free/452067000000000


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

Well I'm not liking anything I find design wise so I'm going to take a swing at making my own


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking DIY the second i read the title of the thread. Nothing is more fullfilling then building something yourself. Post pics if that is what you do.:T


----------



## untuned (Mar 29, 2012)

will do... I have a set that I started a few months back, thinking heavily about modifying them to be adjustable. I also have a rendering somewhere of the finished product.

Just about everyhting I have is DIY:bigsmile:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Would be nice to see! Keep us posted.


----------

